# season is off to a good start....



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Do to my work schedule i have limited days a field with sets. So far all has been working out just fine. In 5 nights of sets we have caught 3 bobcats and 2 fox. Headed out to check the 6th night set and pull cages today. Im pleased with the results so far being that they have only been set 3 nights and pulled at a time (too far to travel while working my regular 9-5). Hopefully a door or two is down and critters are waiting for me inside the cage. I dont like pulling the cages, but in 10 days i will get to put sets in again. (Guess i will have to post the pics after i get a min to resize them....)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a good start DesertGhost ! How many cages do you have out ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great start!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

i had 13 out the first 3 day set (several in prospect areas to see if i trap it harder) and only 10 cages this last go (of which 4 were in prospect locations).

Here are some pics so far this season....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic.'s, congrats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look'in good DG. I run a few of Mercer's cages up in this country. Its not too hard to keep'em work'in in the bitter cold we get here come mid winter.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

great pics congrats on your catches.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Love those cats , congrats ..


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Thx everyone. Catcapper, if i had time id come try and get some of those fur balls you guys catch up that way.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Bob's Thanks for showing your catch---------sb*


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice photos of some good looking cats.


----------

